# Location to Rent an apartment for 2 in Sydney



## Rhea2015 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi There.... I have been reading and planning as per what members suggest in this forum. .
Sydney is extremely expensive when it comes to renting an apartment for a family of 2. Which areas should we be looking at. Would not want to pay a lot right away. Looking for +/- $300/week.

Again, are furnished apartment a better idea? would it consist of internet, phone, gas,water and electricity. (hope these are basic questions and not silly ones !!)

Suggestions Please.


----------

